# Free Halloween Invites Part 2



## selinamb (Sep 13, 2010)

selinamb said:


> I've got another invitation I'm not using. This one includes a blank template and a Word document where the invitations are already set up with fully editable text.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

